# P-line Fluorocarbon Leaders



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Anybody familiar with P-line products? I got 25yrds of 30# fluorocarbon leader material that I intend on using for myjigging rod. I have been told that the fluorocarbon leaders are fairly tough and abrasion resistant. Since I like to catch Spanish a lot, I wanted something they wouldn't see but still had the strength to keep them from cutting my lines. Any thoughts or opinions? I noticed that the water clarity at the Pensacola pier is usually much clearer than what I was used to up in Virginia.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I like using mono/fluro for spanish, especially in clear water. Sure you may have to re-tie your leader after a couple fish but I seem to have more hook ups.


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not an expert about this, but the only time I used P-line fluoro it yellowed on me not long after I bought it, and I've never had that problem with other fluoro products. I use Berkley vanish 14 and 20 lb for leaders mostly, but not for macks. I'd recommend another brand if you haven't opened it yet, 30-40 lb test sounds right though. For bottom fishing I use Sea-Gar or something like that from Wal-Mart and it's reasonably priced. Good luck, they should be here in good numbers soon.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not familiar with P-Line but I, and everyone I fish with, use Seagar fluorocarbon. It's pricey but it's strong, stays pretty limber, I've never had any yellow and ties to braid well.


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

If you do not want to lose that big Spanish or any King that might happen by, us wire.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree w/ phil , or at least something heavier than 30#. I'd use 50, a stud spanish might still bite through, probably not but I lost a 4#er on 60 last year, and it was the first fish I hooked just my opinion:letsdrink


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

You had a Spanish bite through a 60# leader! Wow, he must have hit your line just right to be able to do that. I'll give it a go with the 30# I got for now and see how it goes, if I start loosing a lot of fish, I will probably take your guys' advice and go with wire.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

that was the first time that's happened to me, he chewed through right before someone got a net, and he was a stud, but it happened. Unless it's crystal clear you won't have much of a problem w/ something heavier. Just my .02 and I look forward to meeting you on the pier:letsdrink


----------

